# $15 too much for single clown loach?



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

I saw 8 clown loaches for $ 15 ea. Is that too much?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

elitesrock said:


> I saw 8 clown loaches for $ 15 ea. Is that too much?


Yes, it is. Petsmart has them for $7.99 on a regular basis.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I see them for 5 bucks!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Depends of size, health and the local market. Those cheap chain-store fish can cost you all your existing fish and a course of meds,


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

If they're small (under a few inches) then definitely.


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah eight dollars is a good price. I would only pay fifteen if I knew they weren't diseased at all.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Loaches are expensive, but Clowns for 15? Thats way too much, dont pay more than 5-8 bucks.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have seen clown loaches sell for $500 each....all depends on size....$15.00 for a 3-4 inch is clown is pretty normal..under 3" i wouldn't bother..usually an 8" clown will cost you more than $100....
they need warm water...80 degrees minimum....82-84 is optimal...


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

$500? Wow this makes me want a loach so bad but they need to be in groups so no loach for me!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the bigger the herd , the more fun they are to watch..i have 24 in a tank...they really put on a show...


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

For real, loaches are pretty much my favorite fish. Some of mine hand feed now (I dont have clowns anymore but others do), and they when comfortably tanked and shoaled together they really can start to learn from you and develop personality. 

It takes work though to take care of them correctly.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

lohachata said:


> $15.00 for a 3-4 inch is clown is pretty normal...


That's a pretty good price for 3"-4" specimens.


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

I might get them for Christmas if there in stock.


----------

